# Lambing Help



## Heather (Dec 16, 2013)

We have 3 hair sheep ewes that we bought in June this year.  We also purchased a hair sheep ram and have a southdown/hamp ram that have been running with our girls.  I believe all 3 are bred and that one is very close to lambing.  She is obviously a first time ewe.  She does have some nice udder formation and it feels warm to the touch.  She also have some increase in "girl part" size.  It has looked swollen for a month or so.  She is very round also.  What should I watch for on signs of labor?  Also we have several inches of snow on the ground but all the sheep can get into a 4 sided shed with two large gate openings.  What do I need to do to provide adequate shelter?  I currently have straw bales as a wind block to one area and a nice bed of straw down for them to lay in.  I am so afraid of her having a baby that freezes during the night.  FYI we are pretty new at this.  We have two older(3yr old) ham ewes that both lambed this past summer.  One had stillborn twins and the other was a nervous new mother and the lamb died.  I am very concerned I am doing something wrong.  We have black angus cows and its so easy to see when they are about to calf but these sheep are driving me crazy with worry!  Any advice?


----------



## Love Animals (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Heather ... I remember my first lambing I called and contacted any and everyone ... since you mentioned hair sheep .. I will guess Katahdins ? if so that is what I have along with a Finn ... Katahdins are great moms and easy lambing .. I have had an utter start to bag and no babies for 3 months .. also had babies as the utter was bagging .. had their "girl Parts" get swollen and very pink before and sometimes it was not noticable .. waiting right now on one to lamb ... she is not bagged or swollen but can still go ... she is due now .. recorded when she was breed ... you do not want the babies in the snow .. what I do is put lots of fresh straw in thier manger and have put a little dog coat on them if needed ..my mommies are good at drying them off and keeping them warm ... their are lots of signs to look for .. I have seen the mucus thread coming out ... they sometime will lower their head and kinda arch it ... they can rub up against anything as if they are scrahing their bellies .. always thought the babies much be moving in position and it feels funny to them ... some stop eating as much .. they can just lay around more ... or like my first time mom this summer .. went earlier with not one sign .. I do not have a lot of sheep so I know their personalities and "normal" behavior well .. so when something is off it is easy to spot ... if I can help you in anyway just let me know .. but know this the ewe will know what to do ...especially a Katahdin ... Angela
angeld99@comcast.net


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 16, 2013)

I can always tell because my ewes get rosy pink in the rear end and swollen. Then you know they are going to have the baby within the next 24 hours. Course it also helps I knpw when my ewes are due and when to start looking for signs  

But the rear end is the #1 giveaway for me. So mich so I dont look for any other signs.

Also make sure your ewes are meeting their nutritional and mineral needs so there are no deficiences that lead to unhealthy or stillborn/dead lambs.


----------



## woodsie (Dec 16, 2013)

I have found the clear/white/yellow mucus and pink swelling to be reliable around here. If I see long strings of mucus I try to make sure I have things ready and check every few hours. 

I have a kennel area where I can pen them up in really cold weather, I just had a goat birth and she seemed lost looking for a secluded cosy spot so I put her in my 10x10 kennel with straw bale nest and mom and baby did really well. Sounds like you have a nice spot for her, my only concern would be they usually want to be away from the others as they are birthing so try to have a spot that the others can go to so she can use the shelter herself. I found most of my sheep will prefer fresh bedding and a windbreak and sleep under the stars...perhaps if you break open a straw bale by the feeder they will stay out there (assuming its not harsh weather conditions) and leave the shelter for the labouring mom? You would know your sheep best but something to think about.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 16, 2013)

They only sure sign I've been able to catch is the water breaking!...I usually can pin it to within a couple of days going of the ewes behavior. 

I have ewes that are geniuses and will find shelter no matter what and others that can be three feet away from the sheep equivalent of a deluxe labor suite and choose to give birth in an icey mud puddle. Ultimately she'll do it where she is comfortable.  If she is remaining in with the flock make certain your shed is roomy enough your baby wont get laid on. 

We lost our first lambs too. It kind of gives lambing a stigma as very chancy.... 

After quite a few years I can safely tell you 97% of the time your ewe will lamb while your asleep and you'll wake up to healthy happy lambs.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 17, 2013)

my ewes would walk with their tails up but this can happen several weeks before they lambed. I was fortunate all 3 of mine did it 100% on their own, all with just a shed for shelter. 1 in Jan, 1 in Feb, and 1 in april. I hope all goes well and she doesn't make you wait long!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 17, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/the-birth-of-a-lamb-w-photos.24173/ 

This thread might help answer some of your questions.


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2013)

I just went to the shed to check on Brownie and she was laying in the shed up next to a straw bale.  She stood up when she saw me(our hair sheep are nervous around people).  I lifted her tail and she is VERY swollen and pink.  By the time I walked up to the house she was back in the shed.  I am going to go ahead and close her up the the lambing jug we made and give her plenty of water before heading out to feed cattle today.  Its only going to get up to about 35 degrees today rather be safe than sorry.  I'm getting excited(oh and we have a nice full moon.  I know its not proven but it does seem to help with our cow and we have 4 in the barn due NOW)


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 18, 2013)

Good luck and keep us posted (and have your camera ready). Make sure she has plenty of food,too. Ewe pellets with their sugar will give her the energy she needs for labour.
It sounds as though it is a bit late for the following, but other signs to look for as well as  big,warm udder and red 'parts'.... 1. 'Dropping' around the tail....a sort of hollow either side of the top of the tail rather than being plumped out.
 2. A ewe who usually has a good appetite goes off her food and seems a bit restless. 
3. Ewe starts to look for a quiet place away from the rest of the herd.
 4. Loss of mucus 'plug' from the cervix....may be a thick blob or a discharge of strings of egg-white consistency.
5. Ewe-equivalent of Braxton-Hicks contractions........grazing ewe stops....may extend her head forwards, and seems to be in obvious discomfort.If she's a tame ewe,them a hand on her tummy is a give-away.

Good luck.


----------



## Heather (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## kittie_kat (Dec 19, 2013)

Good luck on figuring out your ewes.


----------



## kittie_kat (Dec 19, 2013)

Good luck on figuring out your ewes.


----------



## Heather (Dec 23, 2013)

Babies are coming right now!!  One is here and she is working on another!  Its only twenty degrees out but they have wind blocks on every side.  The first baby is up and wanting to nurse.  Anything else they need right now?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like all is well! Woohoo! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Heather (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Kitsara (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh my, I love the owl sweater! They are so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2013)

Lambies!   
 Congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats on your babies!!!  Cute little sweaters!!!


----------

